# Driving on the road



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

On my ATV I was gonna go plowing in some local neighborhoods about half a mile down my street. I know its illegal to drive on the road unless it is a state of emergency but we do not get much of those. My dad knows the deputy chief and we are not sure whether we should ask him if it is okay or just go with it. Anyone have an argument for either side? Thanks.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

ericash25;2098562 said:


> . I know its illegal to drive on the road .


You answered your own question.

ps during a state of emergency

these regulations are to restrict the travel of motorists on the State's roadways during a state of emergency to ensure people's safety and the safety of first responders.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Do it till you get caught... then plead ignorance. People do it every day.

I personally prefer to beg for forgiveness - rather than ask for permission.

Thumbs Up


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

SnoFarmer;2098570 said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> ps during a state of emergency
> 
> these regulations are to restrict the travel of motorists on the State's roadways during a state of emergency to ensure people's safety and the safety of first responders.


what do you mean I answered my own question and i would not be on state roads


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ericash25;2098586 said:


> what do you mean I answered my own question and i would not be on state roads


...


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

This may possibly be what he is referring to



ericash25;2098562 said:


> *I know its illegal to drive on the road *


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Philbilly2;2098581 said:


> I personally prefer to beg for forgiveness - rather than ask for permission.
> 
> Thumbs Up


X2



ericash25;2098586 said:


> what do you mean I answered my own question and i would not be on state roads


You said it was illegal thus answering your own question.
Yes it's illegal if We go by what you told us.

A state of emergency applies to all roads.
They don't want you on any of them.



Philbilly2;2098591 said:


> ...


And a :

Ps dogplow, I'm not mad at him.
So you can relax...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

SnoFarmer;2098600 said:


> X2
> 
> You said it was illegal thus answering your own question.
> Yes it's illegal if We go by what you told us.
> ...


Been at it for hours now!!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Which state do you live in?

In the Communist states of the NE you'll probably be arrested and shot....not necessarily in that order. 

Other areas cops are more lenient. 

Urban? Suburban? Rural?


----------



## Fourbycb (Feb 12, 2009)

I live in a town of 110,000 Plus I asked a few of the Cops here and they tell me if its Snowing and you have a Blade on it more than Likely we will assume your using it for work and Not out just riding for fun or if its a State of Emergency and as long as your not out running it down a Priority Road they dont have a problem and as One Cop told me if I saw you more than Likely we are not gonna chase you down because we prolly couldnt catch you.
If it comes right down to it Ask the cop, ask if theres Laws and how they read reguarding ATV's on the Streets explain your cause and see what they say. The worse case is they say No


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Are you calling a "snow emergency" a " a State of Emergency "?

yea, the cops may turn the other way, until you involved in a accident.

Its not up to the cops what laws they choose to enforce.

Yes,they get lazy and think they have bigger fish to catch than you.
ya dont ask a cop, a look up the laws and you say that your laws say it's illegal. When you get in trouble tell the judge , that some cops said it was ok.
and I'm sure he'll throw out the whole incident.:laughing:

Do you have the proper lighting, warring devices, insurance, Lic?
ho yea your running around on the streets of a good size city, working so all is good.Thumbs Up

.
edit ceder rapids,
In the majority of Iowa counties, ATVs and ORVs are allowed on public roadways only for agricultural purposes. Riders must have a valid driver’s license, be at least 16 and, if under age 18, must have a safety certificate.

ATV and ORV riders on public roads for authorized purposes can’t ride before sunrise or after sunset and are restricted to 35 miles per hour.


----------



## hulk (May 27, 2015)

Got a cop living across from me. She has seen me drive mine cleaning the sidewalks on the street. Just waves and continues on.
I also have a modified canam 1000 with aftermarket exhaust.

In general if you do it after a snow fall, don't drive like an idiot the it should slide. Still illegal but can get away with it.


----------



## Mike_ (Aug 23, 2014)

No problem driving on the streets here, we can drive UTV's, ATV's, and golf carts year round inside the city limits. Just have to have insurance, meet minor requirements (like a bike flag), and pay a $15 permit fee.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

ericash25;2098562 said:


> On my ATV I was gonna go plowing in some local neighborhoods about half a mile down my street. I know its illegal to drive on the road unless it is a state of emergency but we do not get much of those. My dad knows the deputy chief and we are not sure whether we should ask him if it is okay or just go with it. Anyone have an argument for either side? Thanks.


your age?

what state due you live in?

How big is the city your living in?

what street is this your driving down?
highway through small town or just a regular residential street with stop sign's?
are there other ATV's on the streets around town plowing after a snow fall?


----------



## PHS79 (Jan 23, 2005)

In Wisconsin unless you are on a road designated as an "ATV route" or you have the ATV registered for "farm use" and are actually using for farm use (checking irrigation, going farm to farm, ect), otherwise it is illegal to ride an ATV on the road. But with that being said, the town that I live in, population of 1800, the PD basically looks the other way after a snow fall if you have a plow on your ATV and are "using your head" and obeying the rest of the rules of the road. But if you are screwing around and just joy riding, speeding, doing donuts, ect they will ticket you for operating an ATV on a road.


----------



## ericash25 (Oct 27, 2015)

SnoFarmer;2098570 said:


> You answered your own question.
> 
> ps during a state of emergency
> 
> these regulations are to restrict the travel of motorists on the State's roadways during a state of emergency to ensure people's safety and the safety of first responders.


(b) Emergency and bridge crossings.--A snowmobile or an ATV may be operated on highways and streets:
(1) During periods of emergency when so declared by a policy agency having jurisdiction.
(2) When necessary to cross a bridge or culvert.

copied and pasted this from PA's vehicle code


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

In Pennsylvania, the State Police are in charge of regulating ATVs. There are several ATV-related laws you should know if you ride or drive an ATV:

You must operate an ATV with a lighted headlight and taillight when other persons, vehicles, or objects are not clearly discernible for a distance of 500 feet ahead.
All ATVs must be titled and registered. Every ATV must have its own numbered plate, and you must renew the registration every two years.
No one under the age of 8 can operate an ATV on state-owned land.
No one between the ages of 8 and 15 may operate an ATV unless it is on a parent's or guardian's land, or the individual has participated in an ATV safety training course and has a safety certificate, of if they are under direct supervision of a certified ATV safety instructor during the course.
No one under the age of 16 may cross a highway or ride on a designated road unless they have a safety certificate and are accompanied by an adult age 18 or older.
*Riding an ATV on a street or highway is prohibited, unless the road is designated as an ATV road or the driver needs to cross.*


----------



## kingquadplowman (Dec 5, 2010)

PHS79;2099474 said:


> In Wisconsin unless you are on a road designated as an "ATV route" or you have the ATV registered for "farm use" and are actually using for farm use (checking irrigation, going farm to farm, ect), otherwise it is illegal to ride an ATV on the road. But with that being said, the town that I live in, population of 1800, the PD basically looks the other way after a snow fall if you have a plow on your ATV and are "using your head" and obeying the rest of the rules of the road. But if you are screwing around and just joy riding, speeding, doing donuts, ect they will ticket you for operating an ATV on a road.


Just so you have all the correct information....

A few years ago, Wisconsin passes a law allowing ATVs with plows to be operated on roadways. The ATV must have 360 degree visible amber lighting and operate on the far right side of the roadway. The only kicker is that you must be within (I believe) 2 miles from where you start.


----------

